# TV-Karte für HTPC



## Trickmov (26. Juli 2011)

*TV-Karte für HTPC*

Also ich wollte mir eigentlich einen neuen HTPC zusammenstellen, der sowohl als HTPC als auch als Fileserver dienen soll (24/7).

Jedenfalls habe ich die Hardware soweit zusammen, nur bei der TV-Karte beisse ich mir die Zähne aus.

Das Problem liegt darin, dass sowohl DVB-C als auch DVB-T in unserer Region (Aachen) nicht standardmäßig die privaten Sendergruppen eingespeist haben. Beim Kabel ist es so, dass man die privaten entweder per analogem Signal empfangen kann (dies wird auch nicht entgegen der Gerüchte 2012 eingestellt, sondern läuft noch mindestens 10 Jahre) oder monatliche Gebühren für das CL-Modul zum Entschlüsseln der privaten Sender bezahlt.

So, also mein Problem liegt darin, dass es keine Karte gibt, die alles auf einmal bietet und gleichzeitig meinen relativ hohen Qualitätsansprüchen genüge tut.

- entweder die Karte bietet nur minderwertiges analoges Signal
- oder die Zeiten zum Wechseln der Sender sind jenseits von gut und böse (1 Sekunde ist für mich am Rande des erträglichen, es gibt aber angeblich Karten, die noch deutlich länger dafür brauchen)

Die Möglichkeiten, die sich mir bisher eröffnen, sind:

a) Scan.co.uk: BlackGold High Definition PCI-e Card, Dual DVB-T/T2, Dual Digital DVB-C - BGT3620 . Nachteil dabei ist das fehlende CL-modul, d.h. wenn ich irgendwann mal ein solches benötige (das ist nicht sehr unwahrscheinlich), dann kann ich die Karte wegschmeissen... außerdem scheint die hier in Deutschland sowieso nicht zu beziehen sein
b) TV Karten DVB-C /T - Digital Devices Distribution UG (haftungsbeschränkt) . Nachteil: kein analoges Signal, außerdem bisher nirgendwo getestet. Das bedeutet, dass ich entweder eine zusätzliche analoge Karte benötige oder die monatlichen Kosten für die verschlüsselten privaten Sender im DVB-C bezahle. Beides sind relativ kostspielige Lösungen
c) erstmal abwarten und nur eine analoge Karte benutzen. Ich hatte ursprünglich diese hier im Blick, allerdings bietet die keine Hardware-Entschlüsselung, weswegen die für Mediaportal unbrauchbar ist. Also brauche ich eine andere Karte. Diese muss per USB anschließbar sein, gutes analoges Signal, relativ schnelle Umschaltzeiten (<1Sek) und Hardwareentschlüsselung bieten. 

Irgendwelche Vorschläge oder Anregungen? (mein Budget für den TV-Karten-Bereich ist auf max. 200 € begrenzt, mein geplantes Mainboard hat nur einen PCI-e slot)


----------



## Supeq (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für HTPC*

Die Lösung deines Problems lautet : SAT! Keine laufenden Kosten und höhere Programmvielfalt und Qualität als mit Kabel oder DVBT.

Da kann ich dann diese Karte empfehlen:TechniSat SkyStar HD 2 PCI DVB-S2 Receiver: TV-Karte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Beim Umschalten ist eine Sekunde allerdings normal, stell dich jedoch darauf ein, dass es bei HD-Kanälen auch mal 2-3 sein können.


----------

